# Guess who...(I'm back)



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Yep, I am back.

I am starting to have some free time, and I am back on Fish Forums. I have been so busy researching new amphibians (I am setting up a poison dart frog tank right now), and I am moving in about a month. Other than that I have no excuse 

It is good to be back. I have that song "Back in Black" stuck in my head right now, so that just makes it even cooler (no, I am not an AC/DC fan). I am glad to be back at my favorite forum for Saltwater fish by far! I look foward to seeing new faces, but after a quick look around, it looks like my buddies cossie and funlad3 are still here (yay!). (if I left anyone out, I am sorry. I haven't been on here in months.)

As far as updates? None. Not really anything yet. My Saltwater tank is up and running better than even (in perfect sync). I styled it a little bit differently now. I switched the Live Rock around and now I call the tank "The Two Towers" (and yes, I am a Lord of the Rings fan). It looks really neat. I will try to get some pics up, but remind me.

I want to run by the SW store that is about 75 minute's drive from my house, but my family hasn't been up in Houston in forever! I have only been once.

I still want to get a 36" 96W 50/50 bulb to setup a reef. I was going to spend some Saltwater cash from my birthday, but it went towards guitar/guitar stuff. My 3 year old amp went out the week before my birthday. I recon once I get about $70 to spend on Saltwater (that may be awhile), I can get a reef up and going.

So anyway, enough about me. I hope to get caught up with my old friends and maybe even make some new ones! I don't know how I went so long away from Fish Forums.

Glad to be back!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

That's why i havn't seen many post from you lately


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

LOL, I knew I forgot someone! Hey platies pwn! Glad to be back!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hmm... How far are you moving? I'm sure there will be a SW store closer than 75 minutes away. I want to see some pictures of those darts when you get them. They are absolutely amazing.

Uh, welcome back and search Craigslist for some lights!


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey funlad3! Long time no talk! I have been lurking way too much. I think I can finally say that I am back now. Just waiting for the dart frog supplies to come in, so the only real research I am doing is isopod and springtail cultures (fruit fly seems like a piece of cake LOL).

Unfortunately, I am not moving any closer to a Saltwater store. I live in the downtown area of my county (a walk from the courthouse) right now. I am moving afew miles out of the city limits. My family needed acerage, so life will go on pretty much the same, except for all the livestock we aquire and will care for.

I have been watching craigslist for a Square Pin 36" 96W 50/50 bulb, but they are quite uncommon. I am thinking if I don't find out soon, I may just order one off Foster & Smith's for $55. It is pretty much 2 tubes with one base, so it is kind of like 2 bulbs. I am still saving, but the dart frog project may cut into my budget a little bit.

See you guys (on chat or later on the forum)!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

"I have been watching craigslist for a Square Pin 36" 96W 50/50 bulb, but they are quite uncommon. I am thinking if I don't find out soon, I may just order one off Foster & Smith's for $55. It is pretty much 2 tubes with one base, so it is kind of like 2 bulbs. I am still saving, but the dart frog project may cut into my budget a little bit."

I mean look for a fixture, not a bulb! A halide pendant would work pretty well if you kept it high enough over the tank! You just don't want 5% daily evaporation rates...


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, I get what you are saying. I saw a reef suitable fixture (with bulb) for $75 afew months ago, but I didn't have the cash to get it at the time. I still look for fixtures occasionally. Still, if aren't incredible fixtures, than I could do better getting a bulb for mine.

Hey funlad3, if you wanted we could chat and get caught up on things. I'll be in the chat room for awhile hopefully. (that goes for you too, platies)


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

I can't go to chat because i have to use my wii for internet.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

platies pwn said:


> I can't go to chat because i have to use my wii for internet.


Aww...Do you mean you only have internet on the wii and no more chat from now on, or is your mom using the computer or something like that?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

our only computer is my sisters,and she wont give me the password


----------

